# HTPC New Build



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

About to build a new HTPC. This is what I'm thinking, but I would appreciate any advice, especially concerning compatability issues and component quality, but all thoughts would be greatly appreciated:

CASE:
Newegg.com - Moneual LAB Silver Aluminum MonCaso 312S Micro ATX Media Center / HTPC Case

I know it will be cramped, but that's the point, compact and elegant. As long as I can get my build to fit in here, have decent cooling (I don't think my build will produce that much heat) and keep it from being too loud, I'm happy.

FANS (3):
Newegg.com - EVERCOOL FAN-EC4010M12CA 40mm Case Fan

MOTHERBOARD:
Newegg.com - ASUS P7H55-M PRO LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Onboard HDMI 1080p graphics, 3D support, 8 channel sound, good amount of RAM, and ASUS Express Gate are the reasons why I think this micro ATX makes sense for a small HTPC build.

PROCESSOR:
Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-550 Clarkdale 3.2GHz 4MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 73W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80616I3550

This computer will be used primarily for basic stuff, word processing, web browsing, video playback, and maybe some video encoding. I'm guessing this is plenty, but I'm a little worried about the heatsink fitting in the case. Does anyone know if that will be a problem, and if so, is there an efficient smaller heatsink I can get? Will this produce too much heat for this tight-fitting case?

POWER SUPPLY:
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Silent Pro M600 RS-600-AMBA-D3 600W ATX12V V2.3 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Need a modular power supply to save space, and I think this looks like good quality for the price.

HARD DRIVE:
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

OPERATING SYSTEM:
Amazon.com: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Full) OEM System Builder DVD 1 Pack: Software

Looks like I can save some money here just by missing out on some drivers.

OPTICAL DRIVE:
Newegg.com - LG Black 12X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 12X DVD-RAM 10X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA Super Multi WH12LS30 LightScribe Support - Blu-Ray Burners

More 3D support, and have the option of burning blu rays.

WIRELESS CARD:
Newegg.com - Linksys WMP600N IEEE 802.11a/b/g, IEEE 802.11n Draft 2.0 PCI Wireless Adapter with Dual-Band WEP, WPA & WPA2 Personal, WPA & WPA2 Enterprise

Will this fit in a low-profile case? Will it include a smaller back panel plate?


I haven't settled on a wireless media keyboard, remote control (I know one comes with the case, but it doesn't look very good), or cable card yet. If anyone has recommendations, I'd appreciate that as well.

Thanks!!!


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

That wireless card does come with a lowprofile bracket, you may also want to think about getting a low profile low wattage GPU to really beef up your visuals as onboard isn't really great.
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100291DDR3L Radeon HD 5450 512MB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would seriously suggest using a bigger case. Those cases are cramped and difficult to cool. A small tower with one 120MM fan will cool better, make the build much easier and save you money.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair for the PSU.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

I get what you're saying tyree, but the case does have decent ventilation, not too much heat will come from these components (I think), and won't be using this for gaming. Do you still think it will be a problem?


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice KD5, I think I'll see what the onboard graphics look like and go with the low profile gpu if I'm not satisfied.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

IMO, yes. Using a larger case eliminates any worries about any hardware fitting and will certainly be quieter which is one of the main concerns for any HTPC's that I have built and sold.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you have any cases in mind?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've used this CoolerMaster: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 360 RC-360-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mini Tower Computer Case
Good quality-very economical-small footprint-can be used vertical or horizontal-well ventilated and quiet.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks! Everything else in the build look ok?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need RAM. I would use 2X2GB matched pair of 1333MHz.
Do you really need a Blu-Ray burner? I would think a Blu-Ray player would be sufficient.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I second this recommendation. I use these myself. The internal arrangement is a little unusual but I agree with everything Tyree said.




Tyree said:


> I've used this CoolerMaster: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 360 RC-360-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mini Tower Computer Case
> Good quality-very economical-small footprint-can be used vertical or horizontal-well ventilated and quiet.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Woops, thought I included the RAM, sorry.

I was going to go with this to leave the door wide open with future upgrading.


RAM:
Newegg.com - Kingston 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model KVR1333D3N9/4G


I don't have to go with a blu ray burner, but there doesn't seem to be a big price difference between a burner and reader right now anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using one RAM stick will put you in Single Channel Mode and that will hinder performance. 
Using a 2X2GB pair you get the advantages of Dual Channel and you will not need to add any more later. There are no games and few apps that can utilize over 3GB of RAM.
You're correct about the slight price difference in BR Burners/players.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm, I didn't know that about single channel RAM. Thanks


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

If you really wanted a tiny cased set-top style HTPC, look into the AMD Fusion E350 Motherboard&APU, great HTPC performance and low wattage/heat.

A beasty 73watt desktop processor is a bit overkill.

Newegg.com - MSI E350IA-E45 AMD E-350 APU 1.6GHz, dual core AMD Hudson M1 Mini ITX Motherboard&CPU Combo

This is the one i'm lookin at using for an HTPC, also if you are planning on just accessing movies/music over the network, ditch the hard drive and go with an SSD. Less noise, less heat and lower wattage.

OCZ Agility 2 OCZSSD2-2AGT40G 2.5" 40GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll take a look at the motherboard/processor combo, but it's hard to find a case that fits mini ITX (the one I posted takes only micro ATX, I think)

Need a decent sized hard drive. This will be the primary computer and will also ultimately be used as a DVR.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Also, the mini ITX board doesn't have enough PCI slots. Need to have wifi and eventually a cable card.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anything wrong with Crucial RAM?

Newegg.com - Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT25664BA1339


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

twistedtwit28 said:


> Also, the mini ITX board doesn't have enough PCI slots. Need to have wifi and eventually a cable card.


Mini-ITX is backward-compatible with both Flex-ATX and Micro-ATX.

It will fit it pretty much any case.

I have an old Epia M-10000 board here and it use to have it in a mid-tower.


EDIT: Holding my ITX board over my super old Full ATX AMD K8 board that has 7 card slots, the 4 screw hole line up perfectly, ITX will fit in any case that is any ATX compatible.

Newegg.com - ASUS E35M1-M PRO AMD E-350 APU (1.6GHz, Dual-Core) AMD Hudson M1 Micro ATX Motherboard/CPU Combo








Same board but this one is Micro and has more slots.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

IMO your hardware selection is fine for the needs you originally posted. 
That hardware and the CoolerMaster case will make a very good HTPC and would still have the ability to use for more serious PC work.
Crucial RAM is very reliable and fine for standard use PC's.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, Tyree! Truly appreciate all the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You are more than welcome. Please let us know how it all works out.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Will do!


----------

